# [Premiere] Hintergrund aus video entfernen



## Topinator (17. September 2004)

Hi

Leider ist es ein ganz normales Video mit feststehender Kamera und einer sich bewegenden Person und einem nicht verändernden Hintergrund. Ist es möglich irgendwie diesen Hintergrund zu entfernen, so dass ich nur die bewegende Person habe?


----------



## goela (18. September 2004)

Die Person Bild für Bild freistellen! Was anderes kommt mir gerade nicht in Sinn!


----------



## Transmitter (18. September 2004)

Wenn der Hintergrund "einfach" ist, also viel Blau oder einfarbig oder so, kannst du das Video in Einzelbilder exportieren und mit z.B. Photoshop per Stabelverarbeitung freistellen, und wieder zu einem Video zusammen fügen, aber leichter und schneller ist sicherlich: Neu Filmen.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (27. September 2004)

ich glaub so ein Plugin bei 2D3 gesehen zu haben.


----------

